# Oakley Redfish Tour



## oakleyfishing

Oakley Redfish Tour coming in 2013, visit our Facebook page to become a fan and get all the updates.

www.facebook.com/oakleyredfish


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I like it


----------



## oakleyfishing

Website is live at www.oakleyredfish.com, we still have some work left to do but most information is available. We'll have more on the Open Series in the next couple of weeks.

Teams interested in competing in the Pro Series may now pay their deposit fees for all 2013 events. Pro Series deposits are $750 per event and are due on or before January 31, 2013. Teams may register for a single event or multiple events.


----------



## gonefishing2

galveston, destin, charleston? interesting...can you explain the venue selection? just curious as I dont travel much.


----------



## bayourat

oakleyfishing said:


> Website is live at www.oakleyredfish.com, we still have some work left to do but most information is available. We'll have more on the Open Series in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Teams interested in competing in the Pro Series may now pay their deposit fees for all 2013 events. *Pro Series deposits are $750 per event* and are due on or before January 31, 2013. Teams may register for a single event or multiple events.


Good luck with a $1500 entry.


----------



## V-Bottom

Certainly Not for poor folks......


----------



## j wadd

my teams in...................


----------



## draker3

I'm disappointed in the format. I was hoping they were going to follow the freshwater format with hourly weigh in and a chance to win every hour with one fish.


----------



## whistlingdixie

This should be a pretty neat deal. Is there championship for the winners of each tourney? I do not think you will have an issue getting 1500 from anglers in all three areas. The open division will be pretty cool too.


----------



## gonefishing2

I am having a hard time understanding this tournament. For example: The rules act like you can launch at any boat ramp? But doesn't give any sort of boundaries? Yet it looks like they are wanting money in soon? I guess I'm not fishing the pro division or whatever they want to call it, but it's very vague in the rules and format. I struggle with reading comprehension sometimes, so someone help me out if you know. Maybe they don't want other anglers involved? Maybe the generAl angler isn't invited? Serious questions, "Oakley redfish" sounds cool, I just don't understand a lot of what's and why's. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oakleyfishing

gonefishing2 said:


> galveston, destin, charleston? interesting...give can you explain the venue selection? just curious as I dont travel much.


We have 3 events planned for 2013 and want to give anglers from the Gulf to the East Coast options. Therefore we have spread out our events to give anglers in all regions a chance to fish with us.

There will be events added in future years depending on turnout and results in each region.


----------



## oakleyfishing

bayourat said:


> Good luck with a $1500 entry.


There will also be an open division with an entry fee of $500 if $1500 isn't for you. Thanks.


----------



## oakleyfishing

gonefishing2 said:


> I am having a hard time understanding this tournament. For example: The rules act like you can launch at any boat ramp? But doesn't give any sort of boundaries? Yet it looks like they are wanting money in soon? I guess I'm not fishing the pro division or whatever they want to call it, but it's very vague in the rules and format. I struggle with reading comprehension sometimes, so someone help me out if you know. Maybe they don't want other anglers involved? Maybe the generAl angler isn't invited? Serious questions, "Oakley redfish" sounds cool, I just don't understand a lot of what's and why's. Thanks in advance.


The only registration that is open at this point is for the Pro Series. We will open the registration for the Open Series in February. All the rules and information will be updated at that point.

Pro Series reg is open until Jan 31st. Thanks.


----------



## gonefishing2

Where does it say the boundaries for the pro series? I'm not saying it isn't there, I just couldn't find it. Thanks Oakley dude


----------



## oakleyfishing

gonefishing2 said:


> Where does it say the boundaries for the pro series? I'm not saying it isn't there, I just couldn't find it. Thanks Oakley dude


Nothing has been set at this point. We will update that as we get closer to the events.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## txfishon

*update*

Any updates on this event in Galveston ?? Want to get our money in if its still on !!

Freddy


----------



## oakleyfishing

txfishon said:


> Any updates on this event in Galveston ?? Want to get our money in if its still on !!
> 
> Freddy


We didn't receive enough entries for Pro Series but the Open Series event is on for all locations.

Open reg will begin tomorrow. Info will be updated on website tomorrow.


----------



## JeremyAlex

You left out Port A/Corpus/Rockport/ POC area, and somewhere in south Louisiana?any reason in particular you or Oakley chose the locations you did? Even biloxi, Lake Charles, etc.

Galveston is cool. Just curious.


----------



## oakleyfishing

Yes Jeremy, there are a number of criteria used to determine locations. Host incentives, key sponsor requirements, the fishery itself, etc etc.


----------



## oakleyfishing




----------



## Pintabo

oakleyfishing said:


>


How many are signed up now? What launch will be used?


----------



## JeremyAlex

*?*



Pintabo said:


> How many are signed up now? What launch will be used?


I doubt anyone will sign up with no boundries in place, or where you can/cant launch. I think this is part of the problem so far, no one knows anything. Tough getting people to come up with big money far in advance with no major rules in place. Just saying.


----------



## oakleyfishing

Gents, we've had quite a bit of early reg. All rules are in place. We will post launch location details as we get closer and finalize. It's Feb and the events in late June. There's more than enough information on our website for an angler to determine his/her level of interest.

Should be a great event and we look forward to seeing you there.

You can always reach us through our website if you need further information.

Mark


----------



## topwtr#1

What's the count?


----------



## oakleyfishing

29 teams, still plenty of time. Glasses and rod promo to first 50 teams.


----------



## topwtr#1

*Count*

Our team just signed up. Can you give everyone a count? Can't wait for the event. Also, thanks for your sponsorship in the GRS this year. The glasses are a nice addition.


----------



## JeremyAlex

*Boundaries*

I checked the website and I still didn't see any boundaries listed. I would like some info so I could know if I should sign up? CAn you fish rockport as long as your back in time? What about louisiana? There has to be some idea of what is going on. I have tried calling and no answer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## oakleyfishing

Sorry, we haven't been on here in a while. We will update the boundary and official start time the week of the event and go over everything at the Captains Meeting and dinner on the Friday night before the event. If you have any questions please send them through our website if you need a quicker response. I can tell you that you will NOT be able to fish Louisiana waters. Matagorda (Colorado River) will more than likely be the southern boundary. Again details will follow the week prior to the event.

We are close to 40 teams pre registered for those of you are interested in the Oakley's and the Wright Mc rods for your early entry. If that's important to you I wouldn't wait too much longer. It's $600 worth of items for your $500 entry (no brainer). The promo stops at 50 teams.

All info at www.oakleyredfish.com

Thanks for your interest in the Tour and we will see you in a few weeks.

Mark


----------



## Im Headed South

Care to enlighten me on why you would place boundaries in a tournament like this? Seems that would drive more people away than attract, maybe I'm wrong. I know not hiving them defined yet has certainly kept people from signing up, us included. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## oakleyfishing

Im Headed South said:


> Care to enlighten me on why you would place boundaries in a tournament like this? Seems that would drive more people away than attract, maybe I'm wrong. I know not hiving them defined yet has certainly kept people from signing up, us included.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Mike,

This one made me chuckle a bit. Post after post asking for boundaries and we post some feedback regarding and now boundaries are bad?

Here's the skinny on this deal. We are hosting a tournament with just shy of a 300% payback. We are giving away $30,000 in prizes to the first 50 teams before anyone even wets a line. Then we are paying out $49,000 on top of that.

I don't think boundaries are the thing to get hung up on. If you fish in the Galveston area and you want to compete in one of the highest payback events you've ever competed in, then by all means come join us. We'd love to have you. If however that isn't for you, then that's cool too.

We are approaching 40 teams on pre reg and we will easily fill the 50 boat field or more.

We will go over all final information etc at the Captains meeting, where by the way we will be feeding everyone.

Hope to see you there. If not, we'll catch you at the next one.

Mark


----------



## Im Headed South

Guess I missed all the post asking for boundaries and was wanting to know if there was a good reason for them and if so what would determine where they would be placed. Good luck with the tournament, sounds like if you fish in Galveston it will be right up your alley. 

Mike


----------



## Bubbaette

Can we launch at any public ramp after we go through boat check at Top Water Grill? Or do we have to launch at Top Water Grill?


----------



## bayourat

Bubbaette said:


> Can we launch at any public ramp after we go through boat check at Top Water Grill? Or do we have to launch at Top Water Grill?


Also what time would check-in be on that morning.


----------



## JeremyAlex

I have always agreed that adding boundries does nothing but hurt tournament entries. THe more open water, the more people will fish as it is where they like to fish, etc. Its not like people wont sign up becuase "the boundries are too big". I can tell you I wont be fishing now as my home waters are POC and west matagorda, not that anyone cares if I fish. ANyone who says "Im not fishing becuase he is allowing people to fish XX spot and those fish are too big" is silly. 
As my case study, Lets look at the trout series tournaments around galveston this past winter. Which series got more boats? I think mainly becuase you allow people to fish East matty in one tournament, and not the other. There could be other reasons, but I know people that only fish for trout in east matagorda, so they only fish the tournament that has it in its boundries. Thy dont sign up for the other trout tournament.

Again, no entries to loose, only entries to gain. 

I dont know Mike(headed south) and cant speak for him, but it sounds like he is another example of someone who might fish if the "boundries" allowed him. I know several people in this situation. Sorry Mike if I am reading your intentions wrong.
I just dont see what you gain from boundries, someone please explain.


----------



## oakleyfishing

As mentioned above we will establish final boundary info and update next week. To answer your question it's simple. The boundaries we establish will be the boundaries for the event and if someone decides not to compete based on those boundaries then we understand. 

Again I will reiterate, there will be $80,000 in cash and prizes handed out at this event in June. If you want to be a part of it then by all means come join in the fun. We'd love to have you. 

Maybe make a run to Galveston in the next thirty days and do some pre fishing and locate some fish if you're bothered by a boundary?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JeremyAlex

So you don't know why your having boundaries, just doing it to do it? I understand its your tournament rule, so it is what it is. 

Can anyone explain why boundaries? Just curious as to what The added value is here.


----------



## gonefishing2

I don't see any posts askin for boundaries either. I think posting the boundaries the week before the tournament is a booby trap. People will be wanting their money back, and pisssed if they found fish outside the boundaries. Why wait that long to announce boundaries? 

I disagree with boundaries, but that's not my point. Announcing the week before the tournament is a recipe for disaster, and no need for waitin that long.


----------



## oakleyfishing

We will update info on our website prior to event gents. Thanks.


----------



## oakleyfishing

*After consideration and discussion with our TD regarding boundaries for the Galveston event and based on the number of teams already registered under our current rules, there will be no boundaries placed on this event. Disregard any communication above otherwise.

No further rules discussion will take place on this board. If you have questions regarding this event please visit our website and submit them there.

Apologies for the confusion. See you on the water.*


----------

